# Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen!?



## Mokka94 (21. Mai 2015)

*Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen!?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

mein System:
Corsair Graphite 780T, Gehäuse
MSI Z97 GAMING 7, Mainboard
Intel® Core™ i7-4790K, CPU
Corsair DIMM 32 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit
ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5 2x
Corsair AX1200i, Netzteil


Da ich nicht viel Ahnung von Wasserkühlung habe wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand eine gute Zusammenstellung für mich hat. Habe mich bis jetzt nur belesen und herausgefunden das ja die Wasserkühlung von EK sehr gut sein soll. Also wäre ich sehr erfreut wenn jemand mir von EK etwas zusammenstellen könnte bzw Tipps gibt.


----------



## the_leon (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen!?*

Willst du jetzt ne AiO oder ne echte Wakü??


----------



## Mokka94 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen!?*

Eine komplette wakü für CPU und Grafikkarte wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## the_leon (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen!?*

Dann musst du einen neuen Thread bei den ERWEITERBAREN Waküs machen und da die Regeln beachten.


----------



## Uter (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen!?*

Hier geht es dann weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ng/390559-wasserkuehlung-zusammenstellen.html

-CLOSED-


----------

